# Attn: permacolor users



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

I used permacolor for the first time today and I was under the impression it had to be sealed because it is cementous grout, but it doesn't say anything about sealing it in the instructions. I did a tub surround and bathroom floor with it. Do you guys seal it or not?


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I do seal it. Doesn't mean it needs to be sealed, however after you seal it water will not saturate it just like any other cement grout.

That gives me a warm fuzzy feeling so I seal it.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Laticrete says it has improved stain resistance. I don't see them recommend sealing. Perhaps if you want to seal just use 1500.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

I use it a lot and dont seal it.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

I have not sealed when using it. It does state that you can seal it though, in the tech sheet.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

I use Permacolor exclusively and never seal it. I actually asked Henry about this issue. He said (paraphrased), sure you *can *seal it, but you would be better off saving your money for sealer and using Spectralock. :laughing: Henry.....always going for the up sell. Just kidding Henry, you know I love Laticrete products.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well i just went ahead and sealed it with miracle sealer. Whats 6 bucks?


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I Never seal it.. No need. Like Henry said unless you want to spend your money.. Another reason why Laticrete rules. !


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

At the risk of pissing of you boys I find that most tile men don't seal their installs.

I don't know why and can only think it is not good for schedules and such.

We recommend to our clients waiting a good week to month before using their new project. After we seal the grout.

If you check with most setting material suppliers they recommend sealing the grout.

Most showers are installed with tile, grouted and done in 2-3 days. This might be good for the schedule but not what's best for the install.

I have a client right now who is pissed that the tile crew never sealed his shower. They went as far as telling him "It's easy - you can do it yourself". He did and he struggled with it.

I'm not sure how many of you boys would like to work for me here in Vancouver. I get the setters in to set and then make them come back to grout. Sometimes 3-4 weeks after they set. Setting 1'x2' tile over waterproofing can trap a lot of moisture under the tile and it needs time to cure.

This information is not what the client wants to hear and not what the tile man wants to hear - but most times it's what's best for the install.


Just Saying. :whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Urethane grout. Enough said.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

angus242 said:


> Urethane grout. Enough said.


amen


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Epoxy grout. Say enough no more.. That's the final word . 
Oh here's a tip to you Tile nerds. 
My secrete to grouting and sealing. Don't mix your grout with water, use the Sealer . I do.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Floormasta78 said:


> Epoxy grout. Say enough no more.. That's the final word .
> Oh here's a tip to you Tile nerds.
> My secrete to grouting and sealing. Don't mix your grout with water, use the Sealer . I do.


Are you serious? If so, I'll pass.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HS345 said:


> Are you serious? If so, I'll pass.


I don't have to seal. Nor do I have to worry about staining, cracking, UV yellowing, BPA allergies or unusable waste!

Urethane grout...enough said :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Angus I'm gonna have to give it a test run. It just seems wierd to me to put grout in and immediatly wipe it out. I just don't understand how you can get full grout joints when wiping soft grout. I watched the install video and the guy was on a rolling platform grouting and running over the joints he just grouted. I mean wouldn't it leave little divots everywhere the wheel went in the joint?


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Its all in the motion of the clean up Blue.. Once you get the hang of cleaning epoxy or urethane . Its kids play.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I've had very little good fortune with urethane grout.

Way too finicky for me, I'll stick to epoxy.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

yea !! cause we rule


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

orson said:


> I've had very little good fortune with urethane grout.
> 
> Way too finicky for me, I'll stick to epoxy.


I don't understand when people say they have problem with urethane. No mixing necessary, wipe immediately after installing, no additives for the cleaning water.....it's so easy, it should be DIY.


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

I've never used urethane grout before but, I've had another installer tell me he had trouble cleaning it off the tile. Like it was balling up or something to that effect. First place I'd try it would be on my house or a test board.

Angus, I have read over the urethane thread a few times and with all of your tips, it should go smoother for me than someone using it for the first time without any information on it.


----------

